# Enterprise Solutions > PeopleSoft About PeopleSoft

## amitRanjan

I would like to know about People Soft in detail...

----------


## sampathk

what do u mean by that


people soft in terms means reply me i will tell the exact answer for that

----------


## bandisdevi

peoplesoft having PIA technology and easy upgrading. peoplesoft offer different packages. HCMS,Financials,supply chain, CRM.

----------


## sony03

> I would like to know about People Soft in detail...


Peoplesoft(PS) is ERP tool.It mainly use for data integration purpose.

----------

